# NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 5 (5/2) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Suns



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

(7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Suns











Lakers Lead Series: 3-1
 
<table class="gScGTable" align="center" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"><tbody><tr><td class="gScGHeader" align="center" width="60">*Apr*</td> <td class="gScGHeader" align="center" width="40">







</td> <td class="gScGHeader" align="center" width="165">*Opponent*</td> <td class="gScGHeader" align="center" width="75">*Time*</td> <td class="gScGHeader" align="center" width="90">*TV*</td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="2" class="gSGRowOdd" align="center"> Sun 23</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd" align="center"> <!-- REMOVE THIS CHOOSE BELOW LEAVE @ -->L 107-102 </td> <td class="gSGRowOdd" align="center"> 12:30pm</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd" align="center">ABC</td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="2" class="gSGRowEven" align="center"> Wed 26</td> <td class="gSGRowEven" align="center"> <!-- REMOVE THIS CHOOSE BELOW LEAVE @ -->W 99-93<!-- REMOVE AFTER 10/21/2005 - HM --> </td> <td class="gSGRowEven" align="center"> 7:30pm</td> <td class="gSGRowEven" align="center">TNT</td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="2" class="gSGRowOdd" align="center"> Fri 28</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd" align="center">W 92-99 </td> <td class="gSGRowOdd" align="center"> 7:30pm</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd" align="center">ESPN</td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="2" class="gSGRowEven" align="center"> Sun 30</td> <td class="gSGRowEven" align="center"> W 98-99
</td> <td class="gSGRowEven" align="center"> 12:30pm</td> <td class="gSGRowEven" align="center">ABC</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="gScGHeader" align="center" width="60">* May*</td> <td class="gScGHeader" align="center" width="40">







</td> <td class="gScGHeader" align="center" width="165">*Opponent*</td> <td class="gScGHeader" align="center" width="75">*Time**</td> <td class="gScGHeader" align="center" width="90">*TV*</td> </tr><tr> <td colspan="2" class="gSGRowOdd" align="center"> Tue 2</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd" align="center"> <!-- REMOVE THIS CHOOSE BELOW LEAVE @ --> @ <!-- REMOVE AFTER 10/21/2005 - HM --> Phoenix </td> <td class="gSGRowOdd" align="center"> 7:30pm</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd" align="center">TNT</td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="2" class="gSGRowEven" align="center"> Thu 4</td> <td class="gSGRowEven" align="center"> @ Lakers if necessary </td> <td class="gSGRowEven" align="center"> 7:30pm</td> <td class="gSGRowEven" align="center">TNT</td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="2" class="gSGRowOdd" align="center"> Sat 6</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd" align="center"> <!-- REMOVE THIS CHOOSE BELOW LEAVE @ --> @ <!-- REMOVE AFTER 10/21/2005 - HM --> Phoenix if necessary </td> <td class="gSGRowOdd" align="center">TBD</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd" align="center">--</td></tr></tbody></table>

​ Date: Tuesday, May 2nd
Time: 7:30 pm



 Starters
<table align="center" border="1"> <tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">S. Parker</td><td align="center" valign="top">K. Bryant</td><td align="center" valign="top">L. Odom
</td><td align="center" valign="top">L. Walton</td><td align="center" valign="top">K. Brown</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">








</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *11.5*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *23*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *20.5*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *12.5*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *12.8*</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">APG *1.3*</td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *6.3*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *11.5*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *7.3*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *7.3*</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">SPG *2*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *6.3*</td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *4.3*</td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *2*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> FG% *.450*</td></tr></tbody> </table>​ 
​ <table align="center" border="1"> <tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">S.Nash </td><td align="center" valign="top">R.Bell </td><td align="center" valign="top">T.Thomas </td><td align="center" valign="top">S.Marion </td><td align="center" valign="top">B.Diaw </td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *22*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *12*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *15.8*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *18*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *15.8*</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">APG *10.3*</td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *2.5*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *9.3*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *8.8*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *5.8*</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">3P% *.385*</td><td align="center" valign="top">3P% *.438*</td><td align="center" valign="top">3P% *.565*</td><td align="center" valign="top">FG% *.452*</td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *4.3*</td></tr></tbody> </table> 

Reserves
<table align="center" border="1"> <tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">B. Cook</td><td align="center" valign="top">D. George</td><td align="center" valign="top">S. Vujacic</td> </tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td> </tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *6.8*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *4.5*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *7.3*</td></tr></tbody> </table> ​ <table align="center" border="1"> <tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">L.Barbosa </td><td align="center" valign="top">J.Jones </td><td align="center" valign="top">E.House </td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *7.5* </td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *4*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *2.5*</td></tr></tbody> </table> 

Lakers vs the Suns in 2005-2006 Regular Season:

 L 112 - 122 
 L 93 - 106
 L 96 - 107 
 W 109 - 89 


<table class="tablehead" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1"><tbody> <tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">NAME</td><td width="5%">GP</td><td width="5%">GS</td><td width="6%">MIN</td><td width="6%">PTS</td><td width="5%">OFF</td><td width="5%">DEF</td><td width="5%">TOT</td><td width="5%">AST</td><td width="5%">STL</td><td width="5%">BLK</td><td width="5%">TO</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"><nobr>K. Bryant</nobr></td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>40.5</td><td class="sortcell">42.5</td><td>1.0</td><td>4.5</td><td>5.5</td><td>3.8 </td><td>1.75</td><td>0.00</td><td>2.5</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left"><nobr>L. Odom</nobr></td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>42.0</td><td class="sortcell">17.3</td><td>2.0</td><td>10.5</td><td>12.5</td><td>6.0 </td><td>0.50</td><td>0.75</td><td>3.0</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"><nobr>S. Parker</nobr></td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>36.5</td><td class="sortcell">14.8</td><td>1.0</td><td>3.0</td><td>4.0</td><td>3.0 </td><td>2.00</td><td>0.75</td><td>1.0</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"><nobr>C. Mihm</nobr></td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>18.0</td><td class="sortcell">6.5</td><td>1.5</td><td>2.5</td><td>4.0</td><td>0.5 </td><td>0.00</td><td>0.00</td><td>0.0</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left"><nobr>D. George</nobr></td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>23.3</td><td class="sortcell">5.3</td><td>1.5</td><td>3.0</td><td>4.5</td><td>0.8 </td><td>1.75</td><td>0.25</td><td>1.0</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"><nobr>K. Brown</nobr></td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>18.3</td><td class="sortcell">5.0</td><td>1.3</td><td>3.5</td><td>4.8</td><td>0.5 </td><td>0.25</td><td>0.25</td><td>1.3</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left"><nobr>L. Walton</nobr></td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>22.3</td><td class="sortcell">4.7</td><td>0.7</td><td>4.3</td><td>5.0</td><td>3.0 </td><td>1.33</td><td>0.33</td><td>1.3</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"><nobr>B. Cook</nobr></td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>11.5</td><td class="sortcell">3.8</td><td>0.3</td><td>2.3</td><td>2.5</td><td>0.8 </td><td>0.25</td><td>0.25</td><td>0.8</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left"><nobr>S. Vujacic</nobr></td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>19.8</td><td class="sortcell">2.8</td><td>0.3</td><td>2.0</td><td>2.3</td><td>1.0 </td><td>0.25</td><td>0.00</td><td>1.0</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left"><nobr>J. Jackson</nobr></td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>9.5</td><td class="sortcell">1.5</td><td>0.0</td><td>0.5</td><td>0.5</td><td>0.0 </td><td>0.00</td><td>0.00</td><td>0.5</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"><nobr>A. McKie</nobr></td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>9.0</td><td class="sortcell">1.0</td><td>0.0</td><td>1.5</td><td>1.5</td><td>1.0 </td><td>0.00</td><td>0.00</td><td>0.0</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"><nobr>A. Bynum</nobr></td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>3.0</td><td class="sortcell">0.0</td><td>1.0</td><td>0.0</td><td>1.0</td><td>0.0 </td><td>0.00</td><td>1.00</td><td>0.0</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left"><nobr>R. Turiaf</nobr></td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>4.0</td><td class="sortcell">0.0</td><td>0.0</td><td>1.0</td><td>1.0</td><td>0.0 </td><td>0.00</td><td>0.00</td><td>0.0</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">TOTALS</td><td>4</td><td>---</td><td>---</td><td class="sortcell">102.5</td><td>9.0</td><td>36.0</td><td>45.0</td><td>20.0</td><td>7.75</td><td>2.75</td><td>11.8</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">OPPONENTS</td><td>82</td><td>---</td><td>---</td><td class="sortcell">96.9</td><td>10.9</td><td>29.3</td><td>40.1</td><td>21.1</td><td>6.54</td><td>4.32</td><td>13.4</td></tr></tbody></table>

<table class="tablehead" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1"><tbody><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">NAME</td><td width="5%">GP</td><td width="5%">GS</td><td width="6%">MIN</td><td width="6%">PTS</td><td width="5%">OFF</td><td width="5%">DEF</td><td width="5%">TOT</td><td width="5%">AST</td><td width="5%">STL</td><td width="5%">BLK</td><td width="5%">TO</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"><nobr>S. Marion</nobr></td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>40.8</td><td class="sortcell">23.3</td><td>2.8</td><td>9.3</td><td>12.0</td><td>0.8 </td><td>2.00</td><td>2.25</td><td>1.8</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left"><nobr>S. Nash</nobr></td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>35.0</td><td class="sortcell">18.0</td><td>0.0</td><td>5.3</td><td>5.3</td><td>12.3 </td><td>2.00</td><td>0.00</td><td>4.0</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"><nobr>R. Bell</nobr></td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>39.3</td><td class="sortcell">14.7</td><td>0.7</td><td>3.0</td><td>3.7</td><td>2.7 </td><td>0.67</td><td>0.67</td><td>0.3</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left"><nobr>L. Barbosa</nobr></td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>31.3</td><td class="sortcell">14.5</td><td>0.5</td><td>1.8</td><td>2.3</td><td>4.3 </td><td>0.50</td><td>0.00</td><td>2.0</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left"><nobr>E. House</nobr></td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>17.5</td><td class="sortcell">11.3</td><td>0.0</td><td>1.0</td><td>1.0</td><td>0.5 </td><td>0.25</td><td>0.00</td><td>0.5</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"><nobr>J. Jones</nobr></td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>23.8</td><td class="sortcell">10.3</td><td>1.0</td><td>3.5</td><td>4.5</td><td>0.0 </td><td>0.50</td><td>0.00</td><td>0.3</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left"><nobr>N. Tskitishvili</nobr></td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>16.0</td><td class="sortcell">9.0</td><td>2.0</td><td>3.0</td><td>5.0</td><td>2.0 </td><td>0.00</td><td>0.00</td><td>0.0</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"><nobr>B. Diaw</nobr></td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>33.3</td><td class="sortcell">8.5</td><td>2.3</td><td>5.3</td><td>7.5</td><td>6.5 </td><td>0.25</td><td>0.50</td><td>1.8</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"><nobr>T. Thomas</nobr></td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>18.0</td><td class="sortcell">4.5</td><td>0.5</td><td>1.5</td><td>2.0</td><td>0.5 </td><td>0.00</td><td>0.00</td><td>0.0</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left"><nobr>B. Grant</nobr></td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>12.0</td><td class="sortcell">3.0</td><td>0.0</td><td>3.0</td><td>3.0</td><td>1.0 </td><td>0.00</td><td>0.00</td><td>0.5</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"><nobr>P. Burke</nobr></td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>8.0</td><td class="sortcell">0.0</td><td>0.0</td><td>0.0</td><td>0.0</td><td>0.0 </td><td>0.00</td><td>0.00</td><td>1.0</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">TOTALS</td><td>4</td><td>---</td><td>---</td><td class="sortcell">106.0</td><td>8.3</td><td>33.3</td><td>41.5</td><td>25.5</td><td>5.50</td><td>3.75</td><td>10.5</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">OPPONENTS</td><td>82</td><td>---</td><td>---</td><td class="sortcell">102.8</td><td>12.5</td><td>33.4</td><td>45.9</td><td>18.9</td><td>7.21</td><td>3.44</td><td>14.3</td></tr></tbody></table>

​


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Kobe needs to tell the guys that we have to play like we are down 3-1 not up 3-1... that is probably the only way we going to win this game. Phoenix is gonna come out FIRING and playing the hardest we have seen them. We have to play like we have OUR backs against the wall in order to win.

I just hope we dont come out sluggish and thinking this team is down already... we have to go for the kill and early. I really hope the guys come out and take a double digit lead in the first quarter. We need to set the tone early in the first and take the crowd out of it early and we should be fine.

With that said... GO LAKERS!!!!


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 5 (5/2) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Sun*

Lamar averging 20/11/4 Wow.... Go lamar! Kobe your playing the best ball of your career keep it up fellas!


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 5 (5/2) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Sun*

Yeah seriously...the Lakers need to take care of this game. We don't want the Suns to gain extra momentum and confidence into LA. If they win in LA...last game is in Phoenix. PLEASE WIN IT LAKERS.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 5 (5/2) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Sun*

im going to thinking realisticly and say that the lakers prob will lose this game and come back in win game 6...but they will play hard


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

kobe says they matured 10 years on sunday, well this is their chance to prove it. put the nail in the coffin, the clippers are waiting.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Going to be tough to beat Suns in this game, but hopefully it happens! :banana: 

This might be a game where Kobe scores big.


----------



## TwiBlueG35 (Jan 24, 2006)

How many of those 153 games that ended up advancing to the next round after 3-1 lead are actually from an underdog team that has no home court advantage? This is the problem. If Lakers are number two seat and the Suns are number seven, then yeah there are a huge chance that Lakers would advance to the second round and those 96% applies. But this time it is reversed, among the last three games actually Lakers have only one home game, that means if they think they are for sure to beat the Suns and play sluggish tomorrow and lose that one, they are still not guaranteed to be able to beat the Suns in Staples Center. What I am saying is that Lakers are still not out of danger zone. From the game on Sunday, we could see that the Suns now have a way to beat the Lakers(although it didn't happen because of many ridiculous reasons), and Lakers' strategy of using Lamar and Kwame wouldn't be as effective as in games 1, 2, and 3. Lakers is a team that they do extremely well under bad situations, and do pretty bad when they are too comfortable. Now they are in a comfortable mode I think. I really hope they would play like tomorrow is game 7 and not just give it up and hope to win it in Los Angeles. Kobe had 7 turnovers in game 4, and probably due to the fact that Kobe wanted to win that game VERY BAD. I hope Kobe would stay calm and tries to just match Suns' pace tomorrow, not hoping to blow them out. I don't think Lakers could blow out a team with Steve Nash's existence. As long as Lakers could keep pace up to the mid fourth quarter, then try to surpass them inch by inch, they should be fine. Tomorrow would be the toughest game in this series for the Lakers. But they could do it, they need to keep in mind, NO RUSH, STAY CALM, KEEP PACE, then they should be able to keep the turnovers low.


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

well when u lead 3-1 you'll slack off but lakers cant do that.. not to the suns.. suns will be pumped after losing in OT and they'll come out firing. but suns faltered in the clutch situations. kobe lives on buzzer beaters. i reckon this game will be close.. if suns get a slow start .. lakers will tear them open but if they come out firing then they'll leave the game firing. it all depends.

but with the way things have been goin you have to bet on the lakers to win especially with kobe playing great team basketball and been the playmaker. 
lakers advantage: kobe driving will attract 2 -3 players which leaves people for open shots and it will be up to them to knock it down
suns advantage: possibly the deadliest 3 pt shooting team in the comp, they have nash who if not open will pass to bell or thomas or marion or barbosa who can knock down open 3's and with nash's ability to get his teammates open shots you'll expect them to knock em down.

lakers 95 - suns 91


----------



## West44 (Jun 29, 2005)

Huh? Great analysis and concerns but...

We're going to finish these sissy spineless bums tonight. They wouldn't have been close last game except for Kobe's foul trouble. As I said before last game, stick a fork in 'em - they're done.

My fav part is when the coach of the #2 seed says over and over again - "we know we can play with these guys". Their attitude has changed alot since game 1...I guess that's what 3 losses in a row does for you.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Lakers gotta take care of business tonight!! Hopefully, they dont come out too overconfident this game and come out with a loss...stick with the gameplan thats brought 'em this far.


----------



## City_Dawg (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 5 (5/2) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Sun*

I dont think the fellas will come out sluggish? why?

They're on the road, i would be a lot more worried about them being able to focus if they were at home. I really think that the hostile enviroment(and it will be) will keep our guys from straying from the path. But they have to finish the suns off tonight, for the sake of not giving them momentum and also for the sake of this team growing even further, and what better way to grow further than to finish a team off in thier home floor


GOOOOOOOOO LLLAKESHOW!!!!!! :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: 

FIRE UP THE BOAT KENNY!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 5 (5/2) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Sun*

There is no way in hell that the Lakers win if the team comes out sluggish. This game is so crucial, and you guys have already pointed out why. This is the last step in turning the corner. Close the deal while we have the chance. The last thing we need is to let the Suns hang around in the series, and gain more confidence.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 5 (5/2) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Sun*

I've been correct the last three times, so I'll go for it again here...the Lakers will end the series tonight.

I think it'll be a close game, but we'll finish it out. I don't think we can expect to see a collapse by the Suns like the one that Denver gave to the Clippers last night.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 5 (5/2) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Sun*

The last team to dug themselves out from the 3-1 deficit was Pistons in 2003 against T-Mac's Magic. Just a trivia for all.

Closing part is always tough - and for this Laker team wouldn't be easy but we have Kobe as pro who has been involved in closing out playoff series. 

Let's go and prove everyone wrong that we were dead against Suns even before the playoff series began.


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 5 (5/2) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Sun*

to me if we can come out and control the tempo the 1st half and hold a lead then the game is over... if Pheonix is struggling again with their backs to the all 3 wins will look like a mighty hard task and they'll lose confidence quick...

we should win this game... we are the better team and they cant play their game... we hold them to under 100 we win...


----------



## CowboyBebop (Mar 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 5 (5/2) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Sun*

I wouldn't be surprised if Kwame Brown would be absent. I just heard on abc7 that he is being investigated for rape. They said that they would have an update at 5pm.


----------



## essaywhuman (Aug 10, 2005)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 5 (5/2) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Sun*



CowboyBebop said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if Kwame Brown would be absent. I just heard on abc7 that he is being investigated for rape. They said that they would have an update at 5pm.


Are you ****ing serious?!

I don't know how this would affect Kwame. Dude is pretty mentally weak.


----------



## CowboyBebop (Mar 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 5 (5/2) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Sun*

Yeah, I was like, "wtf". Its breaking news so I tried to search it on there wepage, but nothing came up. They said that they would have an update at 5


----------



## City_Dawg (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 5 (5/2) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Sun*



mang said:


> Are you ****ing serious?!
> 
> I don't know how this would affect Kwame. Dude is pretty mentally weak.


talk about a freaking monkey wrench,

oh man, i hear it, i hear it, the rapist jokes are coming again


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 5 (5/2) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Sun*

hm that travel call on kwame didnt seem like it was... he didnt move his pivot foot. i'd like to see that play again.


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 5 (5/2) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Sun*

We just completely ignored the game plan. Good job you guys.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 5 (5/2) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Sun*

what are you talking about. they slowed the ball down, it's just they aren't defending as well... letting the players penetrate and hit the open shooter.

btw, what kind of a fan are you... getting down on your team when they are losing?


----------



## spiraling (Feb 16, 2003)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 5 (5/2) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Sun*

God Dam Kobe got up ther for that dunk.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 5 (5/2) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Sun*

yeah i laughed my *** off when he made that dunk. it looked funny, plus the suns crowd got all quiet.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 5 (5/2) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Sun*

head was at the rim.

Kobe doesn't have same half court explosiveness of 3-4 years ago, but he can still get up there.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 5 (5/2) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Sun*

2 bad calls for lakers now... but im not using that as an excuse.


----------



## laker girl (Jan 29, 2006)

LOL!! Doug Collins just called the Spurs old..well getting old.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 5 (5/2) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Sun*

Man, Raja Bell is annoying. Dude is a good player, but he is taking this Kobe antagonist roll a little too seriously. I think he is trying to brand himself as the Kobe agitator, sort of like what Ruben Patterson tried to do.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 5 (5/2) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Sun*

suns are definitely getting help from the refs, but im not complaining... i figured it would be this way because suns have their backs against the wall, and the refs or nba wants to keep them alive. that's fine with me.

either that or they will give us some calls in the 2nd half


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 5 (5/2) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Sun*

Nice flop by Raja. What a little *****.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Ronny is givin us some help...nice.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 5 (5/2) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Sun*

The Suns are a complete joke. Is there any bigger ***** in the league than Raja Bell? Seriously, this guy's game is a total sham. I cannot believe that he gets away with the **** he does. The guy just falls on the floor like a ***** when Kobe touches him. Then he has the nerve to get in Kobe's face? Someone needs to knock this punk out.

The only reason the Suns are up by 9 is this BS officiating. There's been two awful offensive fouls called on Odom and Kobe, when Marion and Bell just fell to the floor (I rewound the play, and Marion had started falling before Odom touched him...and he barely touched him).

Then Odom got called for a foul when he did not make contact with Boris Diaw on a lob attempt. The Suns are just being given points.

What a joke.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Whats up with all the complaints about officiating tonight?


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 5 (5/2) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Sun*

it was certainly a flop, and a lot of the calls today went to the suns way. unless kobe is bruce lee, he's not going to be able to knock down bell with such little space for force.. but i dont want to cry about it. that's just the way the game is, you can't change it.

other players that i thought were called wrong: kwame brown travel, lamar foul on marion, and a few others that i can't remember.


----------



## Kyle (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 5 (5/2) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Sun*

The offensive foul called on Kwame from Marion was ridiculous. It's going to be tough for the Lakers to take this game.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 5 (5/2) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Sun*



Kyle said:


> The offensive foul called on Kwame from Marion was ridiculous. It's going to be tough for the Lakers to take this game.


Yup. Down by 13 now...


----------



## Kyle (Jul 1, 2003)

The Lakers can't guard the three, Raja Bell has flames coming out of his fingertips.

Suns take Game 5.

Merry ****ing christmas


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 5 (5/2) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Sun*

Remind anyone of Game 1? Suns can only win with the refs and the foul calls. That gets them momentum, and they hit their shots.


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 5 (5/2) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Sun*

This games' over. Just move on to game 6. 

Lakers can't make **** right now.

Suns are making constant three's.

Suns are playing their tempo.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Man, do I hate the Suns......

They just irritate the hell out of me. From Raja Bell, to Marion's shooting motion, to the whole team being chuckers, to the faux MVP.... whew... breath.....


----------



## Kyle (Jul 1, 2003)

I just hope the Lakers can finish this at home. I'm dying to see a Clippers vs Lakers series. I think the ratings would be huge for the NBA.

Edit: I love Steve Nash but if I watch this guy come through the lane wide open and make one more layup I'm going to throw up. Someone needs to lay his *** out.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 5 (5/2) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Sun*

19 point lead now. I hope I'm wrong but it looks like it's game over.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 5 (5/2) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Sun*

this is over... i said lakers in 6 hopefully it turns out that way


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Game aint over till its really over...


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Kyle said:


> Edit: I love Steve Nash but if I watch this guy come through the lane wide open and make one more layup I'm going to throw up. Someone needs to lay his *** out.


I have been saying that since game 1!!! It is absolutely embarassing to be giving up layups like this. Just awful, at least take a hard foul!!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 5 (5/2) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Sun*

This game isn't just going to be a blow out.. But it's going to be down right embarassing.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Well, barring a miracle, we are done. But no biggie... I wasn't expecting 4 wins in a row, was anyone else? This is actually a pretty predictable result, Suns come back home, get hot, and blow us out. Now, of course, we have to win game 6 because we don't wanna come back to Phx.


----------



## Kyle (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 5 (5/2) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Sun*

cdr you're quote is amazing


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 5 (5/2) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Sun*

Smush Parker needs to get a shooting lesson. That guy is down right horrible...


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 5 (5/2) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Sun*

maybe we at least try to stop lay-ups


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 5 (5/2) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Sun*

BS. Someone please hit Nash.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 5 (5/2) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Sun*

I'm so sick of these flopping sissies. We cannot let these guys take the series.


----------



## Kyle (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 5 (5/2) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Sun*

Sasha was just murdered by a screen and I didn't hear any whistles. Jones would have been arrested on the streets if he would have done that to someone.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Games been over couple minutes now.... I think the whole Kwame situation has brought the team down? I dunno


----------



## Kyle (Jul 1, 2003)

Lakers have pulled it within 13. If they can play some defense and keep clawing they could make it close. The Suns seem to have cooled off. they just need to stop allowing penetration and fouling. There's no reason Boris freaking Diow should be beating people off the dribble.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Raja Bell = B!atch!!! 

Keep flopping man....

13 point game. If we can keep scoring, the Suns have been known to go cold.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Raja's flops really crack me up. Am I the only one who sees how obviously fake they are?


----------



## Kyle (Jul 1, 2003)

Lakers keep clawing, Nash keeps draining treys.

We're going to have to go out and get a defensive PG. Even if we were to get passed the Suns there's no way we're going to be able to guard Cassell (sad) or if we beat them, Parker. A defensive PG has been an area we needed to address for a few years now and it's time Kup goes out and gets someone.


----------



## laker girl (Jan 29, 2006)

i said before and i'll say it again someone needs to wack nash hard. i don't care just hit him or something. they do it kobe and shaq all the time.


----------



## Kyle (Jul 1, 2003)

Kobe Bryant has just been assualted. It was like WWE out there. Bell needs to be suspended for game 6. If we have guys getting suspended for throwing mouthpieces, YOU HAVE to suspend someone for clotheslineing another player.

You have to love Collins commentary: "No play on the ball, just go for the throat". LOL


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Get the **** out of here Raja! HAHAHAHA *****


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

WTF was that? What a scrub. That better be a suspension for Bell. 

3 ball for Kobe.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

He better be suspended for Game 6, if there is one.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Thank you Raja for lighting a fire under our team you stupid ****. I love it.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

WTF was the Bull**** on Raja!!! Get da **** ou of here *****!


----------



## Kyle (Jul 1, 2003)

Someone Please Guard Nash.

a barriage of 3s.

good game, bring on game 6.


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 5 (5/2) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Sun*

Wow, Raja Bell is dumb as hell. That is definately a suspension, in a series where the Suns have no margin of error. Not to mention it was a ***** *** move


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Ahhh... they're hitting their 3's. You can't beat chuckers when they are making their chucks. 

Anyways, if this thing goes to six, I don't wanna see Raja on the court. If he is not suspended that is gonna be some BS. That was a disgusting play.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

He had better damn well be suspended. We're going to murder them game 6.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

I'm sure he will be. That was 10x worse then what Posey did to Hinrich.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

What's that sound? Laker fans getting upset at a cheap shot? Here, just pick an excuse out of the huge pile you guys used to excuse Bryant beheading Mike Miller and use it, it'll make you feel better.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

P-Dub34 said:


> What's that sound? Laker fans getting upset at a cheap shot? Here, just pick an excuse out of the huge pile you guys used to excuse Bryant beheading Mike Miller and use it, it'll make you feel better.


What are u talking about!? No one made excuses, and Kobe got a two game suspension. *******.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

There were plenty of excuses for Bryant. He was suspended and Bell probably will be. That's not the point. The point is people think it's okay for Bryant to level somebody then freak out when he gets it back.

Oh, and I like Bryant.


----------



## spiraling (Feb 16, 2003)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 5 (5/2) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Sun*

This Game Is A Freaking Mess. Such Drama. Why Did Jaxon Take Walton Out? He Was Doing Dam Good.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

P-Dub34 said:


> There were plenty of excuses for Bryant. He was suspended and Bell probably will be. That's not the point. The point is people think it's okay for Bryant to level somebody then freak out when he gets it back.
> 
> Oh, and I like Bryant.


WHAT are you talking about!?!? It wasn't "Ok" for Kobe to level Miller. Maybe people understood why he did it, that is different from people saying it was "OK". Weak attempt at baiting here bud, go back to wherever you came from.


----------



## spiraling (Feb 16, 2003)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 5 (5/2) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Sun*



P-Dub34 said:


> There were plenty of excuses for Bryant. He was suspended and Bell probably will be. That's not the point. The point is people think it's okay for Bryant to level somebody then freak out when he gets it back.
> 
> Oh, and I like Bryant.



NO ONE THINK ITS OK FOR BRYANT TO WACK SOMEONE. NO ONE IN HERE SAID KOBE DID THE RIGHT THING.


----------



## essaywhuman (Aug 10, 2005)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 5 (5/2) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Sun*

Raja Bell is a pansy!  Notice how he only did that when the game was pretty much decided. Dude pulled a dumb move that could definitely prove to be costly in game 6.

The way we closed out the game isn't encouraging at all though. Kobe picking up another technical, and our team defense just wasn't there. I have very little doubt we will be able to close them out in LA though. See you next year Raja! :banana:


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 5 (5/2) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Sun*



madskillz1_99 said:


> WHAT are you talking about!?!? It wasn't "Ok" for Kobe to level Miller. Maybe people understood why he did it, that is different from people saying it was "OK". Weak attempt at baiting here bud, go back to wherever you came from.


I don't see the search function, but there were Bryant fans excusing his Miller actions. If you weren't one of them, good, it means you have half a brain.

From Montreal, huh? No wonder we immediately are off on the wrong foot.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 5 (5/2) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Sun*



P-Dub34 said:


> I don't see the search function, but there were Bryant fans excusing his Miller actions. If you weren't one of them, good, it means you have half a brain.
> 
> From Montreal, huh? No wonder we immediately are off on the wrong foot.


People from North Dakota don't like people from Montreal?


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 5 (5/2) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Sun*

Actually, I'm from Calgary, I'm just living in ND; and in my experience, no, Calgarians aren't big fans of Montreal.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

that's the NBA for you. lakers would have had to play flawless to win this game. the last 3 minutes or so of the first half were particularly obvious. oh well. funny thing is, if phil would have had his starters in after kobe hit that three, we might have had a chance to win it.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 5 (5/2) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Sun*



madskillz1_99 said:


> People from North Dakota don't like people from Montreal?


Apparently :laugh:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Not a damn soul made an excuse for Kobe. 


Be ready for game 6. We are out for blood.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 5 (5/2) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Sun*

Raja Bell is officially the most hated man in Los Angeles.

Honestly, I really hope this guy gets a serious injury. He is one of the biggest punks in the league. The worst part about it is that, knowing how Pro-Phoenix the league has been the last two years, he probably won't be suspended.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 5 (5/2) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Sun*

I don't decide to dislike people based on a message board; that's foolish. My previous post explains it.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 5 (5/2) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Sun*

Frickin' Nash: "I don't think the League will do anything about it, there have been a lot of bad calls against us already". WTF!?!?


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 5 (5/2) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Sun*



P-Dub34 said:


> I don't decide to dislike people based on a message board; that's foolish. My previous post explains it.


No. You decide to dislike people based on where they are from! that is much less foolish!! lol.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 5 (5/2) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Sun*



Damian Necronamous said:


> Raja Bell is officially the most hated man in Los Angeles.
> 
> Honestly, I really hope this guy gets a serious injury. He is one of the biggest punks in the league. The worst part about it is that, knowing how Pro-Phoenix the league has been the last two years, he probably won't be suspended.


He's a scrub that has tried to make a name for himself by attaching himself to Kobe, kind of a parasite.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 5 (5/2) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Sun*

Just get back from college, Hows the game guys? What happen with Raja and Kobe?


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 5 (5/2) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Sun*



> No. You decide to dislike people based on where they are from! that is much less foolish!! lol.


Unfortunately, I've never said I disliked you (or anybody in this thread). I just said that a lot of Calgary folk don't like people from Montreal (or people from Quebec for that matter). I just found it interesting that we were immediately at each other with the cultural backgrounds considered.



> He's a scrub that has tried to make a name for himself by attaching himself to Kobe, kind of a parasite.


I'm sorry, that's erroneous.


----------



## laker girl (Jan 29, 2006)

Srew Nash. I always dis-liked him now I hate him even more. No excuse for clothes lining someone. Fouls are fouls but that was a wrestling move. He dissed on my boy Wang Zhizi I wish someone would just foul him hard too.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 5 (5/2) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Sun*

i called it...lakers lose this game...but with raja out next game...kobe will have a field day....am i worried...nah not one bit


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 5 (5/2) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Sun*

You do realize Steve Nash did not clothesline Bryant, right?

As for Nash whining about the calls, it's not like a certain No. 8 would ever complain about or to referees, would he?

Bell's move was dumb, though, because for one, you could hurt someone like that, and two, Bryant will light up whoever the Suns put him out there next time.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 5 (5/2) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Sun*



P-Dub34 said:


> You do realize Steve Nash did not clothesline Bryant, right?
> 
> As for Nash whining about the calls, it's not like a certain No. 8 would ever complain about or to referees, would he?
> 
> Bell's move was dumb, though, because for one, you could hurt someone like that, and two, Bryant will light up whoever the Suns put him out there next time.


Was also dumb, b/c he could possibly receive a suspension, which kills the Suns.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 5 (5/2) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Sun*

Right, I didn't clarify - I meant Bryant will burn whoever's out there on him next game because Bell will be suspended. Nobody on the Suns (Bell incl.) can guard him anyways. Hell, there are few players in the NBA who can even slow Bryant down.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 5 (5/2) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Sun*

I don't give a **** whether Raja plays or not. We are going to win game 6.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 5 (5/2) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Sun*

That's the spirit, and home court is a nice advantage, and if the Suns keep letting the Lakers play at their pace like they have been all series, then I'd be inclined to agree.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 5 (5/2) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Sun*

Raja I think just woke up the Lakers. Bad move buddy.


----------



## laker girl (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 5 (5/2) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Sun*



Bartholomew Hunt said:


> I don't give a **** whether Raja plays or not. We are going to win game 6.


Yes, we will win game 6 so doesn't really matter. The Suns fans didn't really seem into their boys tonight. Staples will be rockin on Thursday! See everyone Thursday..Goodnight!


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 5 (5/2) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Sun*

I think one can blame the refs for about 90% of this one.. they wouldn't give the Lakers one questionable call.. Tim Thomas completely pushed Kobe on a dunk which they didnt even call. I mean the Lakers definatly lost it at the end, but how demoralizing must it be when everytime they get a run going, a stupid call stops the momentum. The other 10% would have to be lack of offensive rebounding.

God I had a horrible feeling about this game, and I have another horrible feeling about the next game. I really don't feel good about the rest of this series......


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 5 (5/2) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Sun*



> I think one can blame the refs for about 90% of this one.


That is absolutely ridiculous. It is never the referees fault that a team loses. Team lose games, referees don't.

As for waking up the Lakers, they don't need to be woken up - they've been controlling this series.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 5 (5/2) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Sun*

Meh, don't blame refs. Calls go both ways.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 5 (5/2) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Sun*



Eternal said:


> Was also dumb, b/c he could possibly receive a suspension, which kills the Suns.



=)

From what I know, everytime Kobe has scored 35+ on the Suns the Lakers have lost.

Maybe this is to the Suns advantage......


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 5 (5/2) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Sun*

You're absolutely right, eternal. Besides the obvious, which you pointed out, one can look back and see things in a loss. I mean:

- Parker with 5 points.
- 25/10/9 from Diaw.
- Letting the Suns play more at their pace.
- Getting hurt on the o. boards.
- 20 turnovers to the Suns' 8.

Those things all hurt the Lakers more than refereeing ever could. Say Smush drops 12, they limit Diaw, control the boards, with the same refereeing, then they maybe win.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 5 (5/2) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Sun*

I wasn't referring to just defensively.

Kobe also isn't playing the same way he did, when Lakers lost all those games.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 5 (5/2) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Sun*

I'm never going to blame a loss on the refs. But the flopping is really annoying. Can't you just play normal defense?


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 5 (5/2) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Sun*

The entire NBA flops. I hate it.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 5 (5/2) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Sun*



P-Dub34 said:


> The entire NBA flops. I hate it.


Damn straight. Even when Fisher and Divac were doing it for the Lakers, I litterally cringed every time. To me it's only bearable when it's clear the offensive player is running at you out of control. But otherwise? Bugs the hell out of me fairly often, no matter if it's a Laker doing it or the opposing team. In fact, I think it's why I sort of disliked Fisher more than I should have.


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 5 (5/2) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Sun*

I am on an endless campaign to end this crap... and hopefully someone succeeds one day. I just can not fathom how the NBA has let it get this bad. Bad defenders are bailed out for jumping in front of an offensive player or taking a dive. Dunks/Blocks at the rim are basically a thing of the past. Bigger guys can not post up smaller guys. Disgusting.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

The officiating was horrible. but the Lakers lost this game because they played Phoenix's tempo, and got outrebounded. The whole second half i was yelling SLOW IT DOWN!! :curse: :curse: 


but just wait till they get back to Staples.
Something wicked this way comes........


----------



## West44 (Jun 29, 2005)

Ouch - I was wrong...I thought we were on an unstoppable run and Phoenix had been mentally beaten. They aren't - they played a much better game, shot very well, have adjusted to our series plan, and physically kicked our asses. Bell got away with murder guarding Kobe - a forearm in the back and the other hand slapping him in the ribs every second and the refs do nothing? BS flops against both Kobe and Kwame. We got away from what got us our series lead - tempo, being the more physical team, and guarding the 3 pt line. 

Bell must get suspended for the next game and we need an answer for Diaw, he's toying with us.

It looks like a tough series - next game should be close. Go Lakers!!!

ps: did like seeing Ronny play - long range he's got more potential than Kwame has. Quick feet, smart guy, good shot blocker, great energy, and can catch a pass and finish around the hoop.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 5 (5/2) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Sun*

The refs sucked.... But they have sucked for the entire series. The blame I place is on the team. No help defense like they did for the three straight victories. No solid defensive effort or energy.. They looked like they just played to many games and needed rest... No post presense in the first half of the game.. Brown was not there on the defensive end or the boards...

Lakers also settled for to many three's rather than going to the post in the second half, which could have brought them closer... 

Maybe it will change on thursday... But now the suns have confidence again... Lakers have drama (with Kawme). I don't know...


----------



## City_Dawg (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 5 (5/2) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Sun*



EHL said:


> Damn straight. Even when Fisher and Divac were doing it for the Lakers, I litterally cringed every time. To me it's only bearable when it's clear the offensive player is running at you out of control. But otherwise? Bugs the hell out of me fairly often, no matter if it's a Laker doing it or the opposing team. In fact, I think it's why I sort of disliked Fisher more than I should have.



I agree, i hate flopping, even more-so when a laker does, especially sasha, everytime he flops i chuckle, but the flopping last night was insane, but the lakers turnovers ( most of them were unforced) really killed them and kept them from getting any kind of offensive ryhthm. 

Also the offensive rebouds were unacceptable and the Suns were getting to many lay-ups, i mean you cant allow Tim Thomas of all people to beat you off the dribble, thats not his game.

A dissappointing effort and bizarro officiating (at times).


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 5 (5/2) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Sun*



Bartholomew Hunt said:


> I'm never going to blame a loss on the refs. But the flopping is really annoying. Can't you just play normal defense?


You have Fisher and Vlade to thank for that.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 5 (5/2) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Sun*



DaFranchise said:


> You have Fisher and Vlade to thank for that.


 Yup 

It's a damn shame too.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 5 (5/2) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Sun*

I really just wish they would go back to the old "One hand on the player" rule.. So the games might not be decided so much at the free throw line... Was it really that dangerous to the players? Seems like more fights are starting now because of the dirty way players have to be if they want to guard someone really physical.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 5 (5/2) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Sun*

Too bad for the loss. I knew previous games got me overexcited hehe. Nevertheless I still think we win the next one. I also think that Bell should get at least 1 game suspension, as I see a grab to the throat and shoving of a player to the ground with both hands equal if not worse than Posey's "bodycheck" to Hinrich. Either way, the Lakers have to stop the MIP and if Bell plays, Kobe should do some *** kicking to that punk. 

Go Lakers!

peace


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 5 (5/2) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Sun*



West44 said:


> Huh? Great analysis and concerns but...
> 
> We're going to finish these sissy spineless bums tonight. They wouldn't have been close last game except for Kobe's foul trouble. As I said before last game, stick a fork in 'em - they're done.
> 
> My fav part is when the coach of the #2 seed says over and over again - "we know we can play with these guys". Their attitude has changed alot since game 1...I guess that's what 3 losses in a row does for you.


Good call...


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 5 (5/2) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Sun*

ROFL @ Cris and BH's sigs.

As the TNT guys said, this wasn't a basketball game, it was a three hour promo for game 6. Hopefully the Lakers can pull out with a win. We need to stop Nash and we'll most likely have a huge advantage with Barbosa guarding Kobe, assuming that Raja is going to get suspended.

I don't want this series going to game 7.


----------



## West44 (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 5 (5/2) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Sun*



Good call...[/QUOTE said:


> Oh no...busted by the bad prediction police. As you might notice a few posts before yours, I took credit for being wrong about Lakers winning game 5 and gave the Suns credit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

